# Brinkley



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Introducing Gazebo's You've
Got Male, call name Brinkley!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful!! And even more adorable in person if that is even possible! So nice meeting you today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, it was great to meet you too! Rosie is a cutie pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics:

























Finally passed out...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww sweet, love his name, he reminds me of christie brinkley, with that beautiful blonde hair!!!! Congrats!!! Hope to see lots of pics of Brinkley!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Brinkley is so adorable! What a cutie!

I love his name too. "You've Got Mail" is one of my favorite movies and I loved Brinkley in the movie. Very clever name!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sweetheart! Welcome home little Brinkley.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for the photos! He's so adorable, that little smiley face is just precious, I want puppy cuddles! I am so happy for you that you have him and can't wait to watch him grow up  Have a great first night with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, what a doll.

Love the pic with his tongue sticking out.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a little cuteness


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

More first day shots:

















Yes, he has a zipper on his nose....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

what a sweet little pup. Enjoy him:--heart:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome Brinkley. You are a cutie-pie. Looking forward to lots and lots of pictures and updates as you grow


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's so cute. I love the photo of him lying in the 'frog pose' he's so sweet. Love his little zipper nose too, Daisy used to have one


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is just perfect, what a beautiful little boy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh what a precious little boy! ... such a happy little chappy! 
Hooray for Brinkley!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Adorable! He's going to be such a lovely colour!

I also love the name - so inventive and smart!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a stud muffin!! Welcome Brinkley!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you Thank you Thank you. What an adorable puppy 'fix'. I love the one of him cuddling with you.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on your adorable little fellow!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations! He is so cute. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

He looks like a real sweetheart - I look forward to hearing about his adventures!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Brinkley is sooo cute!!!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see more pics. I hope your first night goes ok.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Awww I love the frog legs photo. I also love his name, it's very unique. Can't wait to hear stories !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he is adorable! congratulations!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Brinkley is gorgeous and I love his name. Congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know about the others here on the forum but I need more baby puppy photos of Brinkley! Bring them on please!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't post pics- I'm too busy chasing him! I forgot how active they are! The first night went pretty well. He went in his crate about 10:30 and went out for a potty break at around 3am. Then he slept until around 4:30 am, when he was up for the day. Of course he is sleeping now!

http://youtu.be/ZW7BbavNjSw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my God - he is SO fluffy!! What a cutie!!

How did you decide on his name in the end?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, congratulations! I am so happy for you! He is so precious


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Brinkley is so precious, CONGRATULATIONS! I know he will keep you busy, enjoy the puppy years they go too fast.

Dallas Gold/Anne is right................we love puppy pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh my God - he is SO fluffy!! What a cutie!!
> 
> How did you decide on his name in the end?


Well, it was always a contender, and we just had to convince the 15-year-old. The last time we watched "You've Got Mail", I told my hubby if we ever got another one, that would be a cool name.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Love, love, love the name and the pics he's a total cutie. 

Just trying to figure out what happened to the independence day theme thing?!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Lennap said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Love, love, love the name and the pics he's a total cutie.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what happened to the independence day theme thing?!


We couldn't come up with a name we all agreed on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He is SO fluffy! I just adore him  How did the first night go?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> He is SO fluffy! I just adore him  How did the first night go?


Not too bad. He slept for about 4 hrs straight in the crate before he needed to go out. Not much whining, either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Not too bad. He slept for about 4 hrs straight in the crate before he needed to go out. Not much whining, either.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad that it went okay and that he's doing well in his crate. He's such a little sweetie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He loves to play tug of war-even did a few puppy growls-so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> He loves to play tug of war-even did a few puppy growls-so cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww bless him :--heart:I bet you're having so much fun with him! Enjoy every puppyhood moment and take loads of photos, they grow up so fast! Sammy would love to come and play with Brinkley if we lived near lol.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's just the cutest!!! Congratulations on the new addition!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aww bless him :--heart:I bet you're having so much fun with him! Enjoy every puppyhood moment and take loads of photos, they grow up so fast! Sammy would love to come and play with Brinkley if we lived near lol.


That would be fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Well, it was always a contender, and we just had to convince the 15-year-old. The last time we watched "You've Got Mail", I told my hubby if we ever got another one, that would be a cool name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's always so fun when it's a name that means something to you. He's such a cutie pie. Hope it's another good night!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> It's always so fun when it's a name that means something to you. He's such a cutie pie. Hope it's another good night!



Thanks, and me too!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> More first day shots:
> 
> View attachment 249209
> 
> ...


He does have quite the zipper! It looks deep. I love zipper noses. I've always told Tucker that if I unzip his nose, all his marbles will fall out. :bowl::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He doesn't want to sleep tonight, and I've got to work in the morning.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Brinkley is so darn cute!!! I hope he finally fell asleep for you!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Brinkley is so adorable! Congratulations


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

fozziesmom said:


> We couldn't come up with a name we all agreed on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha!Ha! I have to laugh, we are a family of 5 and my parents live right down the street, so with 7 chiming in,it's almost impossible to find one that everyone agrees on. I absolutely love the name Brinkley - good karma - it is also the name of my favorite Golden at Charlotte Dog Training Club. He is the biggest love and so smart and easy going. I hope your little zipper nose has the same traits.

Hope you all sleep better tonight... hang in there  Love the photos you've shared.... Congratulations, he is so precious


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

SandyK said:


> Brinkley is so darn cute!!! I hope he finally fell asleep for you!!


He did, after I set up the travel crate in our office and put him right beside me. I had to scold him a couple of times, but he finally quieted. He slept 10-11, 12-3, turn 3:15 til 5:30. His normal cage is in our room next to me too, but he wasn't having it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Ha!Ha! I have to laugh, we are a family of 5 and my parents live right down the street, so with 7 chiming in,it's almost impossible to find one that everyone agrees on. I absolutely love the name Brinkley - good karma - it is also the name of my favorite Golden at Charlotte Dog Training Club. He is the biggest love and so smart and easy going. I hope your little zipper nose has the same traits.
> 
> Hope you all sleep better tonight... hang in there  Love the photos you've shared.... Congratulations, he is so precious


You forget this part when they're grown up, well-behaved dogs. I was really wondering what I had done to our nice quiet life at 3 yesterday morning... But he won't be a puppy for long.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that he finally slept for you. Sammy was a total nightmare the first week and then he learnt to love his crate and just got better. I thought I'd never sleep again lol. The time really will fly by and before you know it you'll have a beautiful, well behaved grown up boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Brinkley is doing?? :::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzie's Mom*

Fozzie's Mom

I am doing the Happy Dance for you and Brinkley-he is so adorable!
Bet Fozzie is happy about this and smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Just checking in to see how Brinkley is doing?? :::


Hmmm--other than my lack of sleep, pretty good. He's pretty smart. I've been taking him outside at least once an hour, so we've only had one accident so far. I forgot how much energy puppies have! He's quite the little land shark-there isn't much that he hasn't tried to chew on. I hope he ends up as smart and handsome as Neeko! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Fozzie's Mom
> 
> I am doing the Happy Dance for you and Brinkley-he is so adorable!
> Bet Fozzie is happy about this and smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!


Or laughing at the fact that I haven't gotten much sleep in the last three nights....

And thanks--we think he's kinda cute too with his little zipper nose!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like he's off to a great start...he landed in a perfect home for puppies. ;-)

I probably shouldn't read too much of this...not until I have a soft little furball of my own. But heck, it's only for a few days and then they sleep. And only a few weeks and then they are house trained. Then it's just fun fun fun!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. I could nt wait for our little Ollie to come home.
Then the second day he was here, I cried like a baby for about a half hour.
Think most of it was lack of sleep and the realization we had a new puppy and they're so much work! And that I missed my old faithful Homer.
By day 3 Ollie slept thru the night and I got with the program and was over my little melt down. We fell in love. But they are quite the life adjustment those first few days.
Good luck, absolutely cute as a button


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> Lol. I could nt wait for our little Ollie to come home.
> Then the second day he was here, I cried like a baby for about a half hour.
> Think most of it was lack of sleep and the realization we had a new puppy and they're so much work! And that I missed my old faithful Homer.
> By day 3 Ollie slept thru the night and I got with the program and was over my little melt down. We fell in love. But they are quite the life adjustment those first few days.
> Good luck, absolutely cute as a button


Yeah, I was so tired last night that I was almost in tears. When you are used to an older golden, a new puppy is definitely a reality slap in the face!? He really is a sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Sounds like he's off to a great start...he landed in a perfect home for puppies. ;-)
> 
> I probably shouldn't read too much of this...not until I have a soft little furball of my own. But heck, it's only for a few days and then they sleep. And only a few weeks and then they are house trained. Then it's just fun fun fun!


I sure hope so-I had totally forgotten how much work they are..and I'm 10 years older than the last time! He did sleep more last night, so I am a tad more rested today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my...he is such a cutie. I remember well when we brought Sage home how much work it was. Its like little energizer bunnies. Go go go...then crash..repeat all day long. 

Congrats on your little guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*



fozziesmom said:


> I sure hope so-I had totally forgotten how much work they are..and I'm 10 years older than the last time! He did sleep more last night, so I am a tad more rested today.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fozziesmom

I can TOTALLY relate to what you said! Ken and I were used to our older dogs Gizmo and Munchkin and when they went to the Bridge, we got Snobear, an eight week old Samoyed puppy and Smooch, a 16 month old Golden Retriever.
I remember calling the Golden Rescue lady we got Smooch from saying I was afraid they were going to hurt/kill one another the way they ran through the house. She said, "well they are pups and they are just playing!" That brought me back to reality, that we hadn't had pups/young dogs in about 10 years!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

fozziesmom said:


> You forget this part when they're grown up, well-behaved dogs. I was really wondering what I had done to our nice quiet life at 3 yesterday morning... But he won't be a puppy for long.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My parents' have a sweet little girl named Sailor, I'm pretty sure they have wondered a couple times over the past two or three weeks what the heck they were thinking  Here is Sailor last week right before her first bath  Note that my mom is still managing to smile


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brinkley is adorable!!

Here's hoping he settles in and starts sleeping for you. I think Rocket was sleeping a good 6-7 hours after the first week.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Hmmm--other than my lack of sleep, pretty good. He's pretty smart. I've been taking him outside at least once an hour, so we've only had one accident so far. I forgot how much energy puppies have! He's quite the little land shark-there isn't much that he hasn't tried to chew on. I hope he ends up as smart and handsome as Neeko!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwww Thanks!!!! He will, I also forgot how much energy they have....but Neeko has calmed down quite a bit already!!!! He's already handsome.....sorry he 's not sleeping....Neeko had to go out every hr. too, Molson, maybe every other hr...it can get tiring....but it's soooo worth it!!!!::::


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Brinkley is adorable!!
> 
> Here's hoping he settles in and starts sleeping for you. I think Rocket was sleeping a good 6-7 hours after the first week.


He's sleeping--I just need him to do it for a good stretch so I can too....he was a little better last night. And thanks! I hope maybe he and Rocket and Rosie can meet some day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

nolefan said:


> My parents' have a sweet little girl named Sailor, I'm pretty sure they have wondered a couple times over the past two or three weeks what the heck they were thinking  Here is Sailor last week right before her first bath  Note that my mom is still managing to smile


Sailor is such a cutie-patootie!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Yeah, I was so tired last night that I was almost in tears. When you are used to an older golden, a new puppy is definitely a reality slap in the face!&#55357;&#56883; He really is a sweetie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As someone who JUST went through this mere weeks ago, I can with all honesty tell you, it will get better!!! 

I know you know it - you just might not believe it right now. I had also forgotten how exhausting it is (I hadn't done a puppy for 12 years). And Shala was sick, so she was going out every half hour or so many nights. I was so exhausted I could literally not see straight and I was walking into walls. But it is SO worth it - the first time they signal to you that they need to go out, your heart will sing. You will develop a routine and, just like that, you will again forget all the sleepless nights! 

Take lots of pictures - and share some with us when you have a moment!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, here are a few from last night when my sister-in-law came over. The stuffed bunny that is laying next to him is almost as big a he is! But, she thought he needed it ......


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley is too cute! I just adore his little zipper nose. I'm glad he slept better for you last night. They really are exhausting the first couple of months, but before you know it he will be a good grown up boy. It won't be long before the stuffed bunny starts to look smaller


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

He is so handsome. I love his big brown puppy eyes. Congrats!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Such a sweet boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He played from 7-10 last night, then slept from 10-3 and 3-5. Not bad! Now I've just got to move the 5 to six before daylight savings time ends!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good Progress!!! Lots of play at night helps a lot I think


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's quite the little landshark- everything goes in his mouth! He's got his first vet visit tonight. We've had the same vet since 1990- we love him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

10-2 and 2-6! I finally got to sleep! Woohoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Atta boy Brinkley! ! We knew u could do it!! I'm glad everyone is getting sleep!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

He is so adorable! 
He'll be on schedule in no time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's 15.1 pounds! What a little piggie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good deal! Love hearing he's doing so well. Did your vet just love him or what??  It's so much fun showing off a new pup to a vet office that's like family. We will also need more photos please....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Good deal! Love hearing he's doing so well. Did your vet just love him or what?? It's so much fun showing off a new pup to a vet office that's like family. We will also need more photos please....


Oh yeah, he's been thru a lot with us and our furbabies- he was very happy for us! It's so funny how much attention a golden pup attracts!
















We were trying to strip my son's bed and he kept stealing stuff-so this was the only way to keep him contained! He did get out, tho.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Good deal! Love hearing he's doing so well. Did your vet just love him or what?? *It's so much fun showing off a new pup to a vet office that's like family*. We will also need more photos please....


This is so true. My vets and all the vet techs were SO happy to meet Shala. The whole staff came in to meet her and snuggle her and say how happy they were that I had her. They all knew Tesia so well, and knew what I went through when I lost her. Makes you feel like your pup is in the best hands, doesn't it?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Our vet was SO upset over what happened with our Bruce that he spent a good amount of time on the phone with me going through my lists of Golden breeders, giving me feedback on everything he knew or had heard about them based on his own experience or interactions with them (he used to own Goldens). And everyone at the office was so excited when we brought Rocket in the first time! He came home full of treats and with a big pink lipstick kiss on his forehead!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I love all the pics, esp. the last one, looks like he s smiling in his sleep!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done Brinkley sleeping so well for your Mom, what a clever boy 
He's so adorable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> This is so true. My vets and all the vet techs were SO happy to meet Shala. The whole staff came in to meet her and snuggle her and say how happy they were that I had her. They all knew Tesia so well, and knew what I went through when I lost her. Makes you feel like your pup is in the best hands, doesn't it?


It sure does! We've had the same vet
since 1990- and some of the same staff is there too! Our kids are the same age- it was like seeing an old friend again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think he had tooooo much water today-we've had the most accidents so far. I left him with my son and hubby for 2 hours tonight and the teenager felt the need to text me and tell me he peed in the house 3 times.. He's just a baby, he's just a baby......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, that was your first mistake, 'leaving him with the teenage son and hubby'. 

He is such a cutie, I mean the pup - not the son or hubby


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I think he had tooooo much water today-we've had the most accidents so far. I left him with my son and hubby for 2 hours tonight and the teenager felt the need to text me and tell me he peed in the house 3 times.. He's just a baby, he's just a baby......
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, I know! I'm like okay, clean it up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my, cant believe Charlie was so little not long ago. I smiled watching Brinkley's video, that running around reminded me so much on my boy. Sending many hugs to you both.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You've got to smile when they are this young---you forget about how much work they are!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What video? I can't find it! :-(


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> Our vet was SO upset over what happened with our Bruce that he spent a good amount of time on the phone with me going through my lists of Golden breeders, giving me feedback on everything he knew or had heard about them based on his own experience or interactions with them (he used to own Goldens). And everyone at the office was so excited when we brought Rocket in the first time! He came home full of treats and with a big pink lipstick kiss on his forehead!



What a wonderful vet you have. I have been blessed with a practice that goes above and beyond like that as well, it is a gift you can't place a value on it means so much. I just love them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> What video? I can't find it! :-(



Hope this works:

http://youtu.be/ZW7BbavNjSw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's adorable. But the video is too short. How about a 24/7 video? lol

When was his gotcha day?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Hope this works:
> 
> Brinkley-2nd Day 7:00 am - YouTube
> 
> ...


If you don't mind .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, you guys are sooo funny! His gotcha day was last Saturday, August 24th. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

On our way to the lake.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Have fun!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Have fun!!!


You too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have just watched Brinkley's video. So sweet to see him bounding around with his little puppy run  It only seems like yesterday that Sammy was that tiny.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I've got a strange but disgusting question. As soon as Brinkley poos, he tries to turn around and eat it. Even after I pick it up right away, he goes to that spot and starts sniffing around to see if there are any crumbs to snag. Why would such a young puppy do this? And what can I do to curb this behavior now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Brinkley is adorable, congratulations!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What I would do is gently pull him away and say 'leave it' in quite a stern voice to let him know that you don't want him doing that. Just keep doing what you're doing and clean it away as soon as you can. You could even try and distract him straight away and get him to do you a sit/down and treat to keep his mind on something else. They all explore the world with their mouths so in these early days they have to try and eat everything (or in Sammy's case at 9 months old :doh.
I bet you're having so much fun with him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> What I would do is gently pull him away and say 'leave it' in quite a stern voice to let him know that you don't want him doing that. Just keep doing what you're doing and clean it away as soon as you can. You could even try and distract him straight away and get him to do you a sit/down and treat to keep his mind on something else. They all explore the world with their mouths so in these early days they have to try and eat everything (or in Sammy's case at 9 months old :doh.
> I bet you're having so much fun with him!


Hmmm, pretty much..I forgot how intense the housebreaking can be! He's sleeping really well at night, so I am very thankful for that.

Oh, and I have been picking it up- he just goes right back to the spot and looks for crumbs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased Mr Brinkley is doing well, he is an absolute cutie, love reading about his progress brings back those puppy memories!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

For those of you needing a puppy fix:

http://youtu.be/LKvhbuK-54E

The Swiffer didn't stand a chance against the mean Mr. Brinkley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw Mr Brinkley is just the cutest


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it! We were in for a huge surprise the first time we shoveled snow! Same thing.

Just love it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Brinkley is SO ADORABLE!
I am so HAPPY FOR YOU!!
More pictures, please!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Love it! We were in for a huge surprise the first time we shoveled snow! Same thing.
> 
> Just love it!


Yeah, he really likes leaves, too, so I can imagine he'll have a field day when they start falling!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive. These were taken by a friend of mine earlier this past week:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 2 mth Birthday little Brinkley. I love all your pictures. You are adorable


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG! Brinkly is A D O R A B L E !!!  Congratulations!!

I love the name too. Jane and I must have watched "You've Got Mail" a dozen times


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 2 month birthday Brinkley! LOVE all the photos, he's just the sweetest, looks like he's got some fun toys to keep him busy too  Such a happy little golden boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What an absolute sweetie!!!! Love her zipper.....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely puppy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG...he is just so cute. He is such a happy little guy...love his froggy pose!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and videos! 

BTW, when you're posting a YouTube video, click on your user name, then on the video you want to post. Copy that URL (It'll be shorter ala "youtube.com/watch?=XXXXXXXX' Click "Go Advanced" and paste it in there. VOILA!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!! SO cute!! Great pictures - I already miss that teeny puppy stage! And the video is hilarious - Shala does the same thing with the Swiffer! It is the BEST toy in my house!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Thanks for the pictures and videos!
> 
> BTW, when you're posting a YouTube video, click on your user name, then on the video you want to post. Copy that URL (It'll be shorter ala "youtube.com/watch?=XXXXXXXX' Click "Go Advanced" and paste it in there. VOILA!!
> 
> Brinkley vs. the Swiffer - YouTube


Thanks, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Really, really cute pics and video. I love the frog pose--flat on the floor. Just want to reach into the picture and pat that plump puppy bottom. 

A word of caution: be careful letting him get away with game with the Swiffer. If it becomes a game, you'll never be able to clean your floors unimpeded again! LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks, Danny!


Absolutely my pleasure 

It took me a little trial and error to get YouTube videos to post properly, and where you could view them full screen from here.

I finally found that if I clicked my User Name in YouTube, went to "Videos" clicked the video I wanted to post, and copied THAT URL in "Go Advanced" text box here they showed up great and could be seen full screen.

Brinkley is an absolute DOLL!!! I can almost smell his puppy breath from here


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's definitely got that puppy breath. Unfortunately, his new favorite spot is the bathroom, so I may be giving him a bath soon...:yuck:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Brinkley, he's so adorable.

The video was great too, loved it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> He's definitely got that puppy breath. Unfortunately, his new favorite spot is the bathroom, so I may be giving him a bath soon...:yuck:


I gave Katie and Ollie baths last night. You should have heard the Weenie Whining!! Katie ran and hid under the bed before I could blow dry her. Luckily I got both of them pretty dry with toweling off. What a couple woosies! LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's pretty interested in the shower when someone is in there, so maybe he won't be a wussie! Although, Fozzie loved to swim, but hated baths, so who knows. He's in his crate today, but my sister let him out a little while ago, and my son will be home in an hour. I'm guessing he's going to be a wildman tonight!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I finally got to watch the video, I thought I was going crazy, I couldnt find it!!! He is such a hoot!!!! Loved it, thanks for sharing....give him a squeeze for me!!!!!:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Puppy in crate during the day=crazy puppy at night......and my sister even came over and hung out with him during the day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Who can resist a cute puppy like Brinkley?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ummm I can when I am exhausted...hehe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Have I grown?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Have I grown?
> 
> View attachment 254706


Absolutely!! And how handsomely you are growing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Absolutely!! And how handsomely you are growing


Thanks, Danny! He really does have huge paws....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Have I grown?
> 
> View attachment 254706
> 
> ...


Hpe! Probably while you we're watching, LOL.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley had a playdate with a couple of golden friends on Friday. Here are some shots with his friends Toby and Gibbs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The old hands teaching Brinkley bitey face. Aw, that's sweeeeeeeeeeeet. 

I'm SO happy you finally got your golden. Brinkley and you were meant to be


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww, what a lil fuzzball still..great shots. And yes, u have grown lil one!!!:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great time they are having...so much fun to see them playing. And the big boys being so nice to him!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

These pics are wonderful. Just beautiful to see big and small playing together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Love the pictures, especially the somersault!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

Just love the pictures of your doll baby, Brinkley!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is so cute. Wish they can stay puppies just a little bit longer. 
Charlie has big paws too, both our boys have even bigger paws to fill in. 
Hugs to you and little one from Charlie and me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Somebody's going to end up on leash in the house in the mornings. And this has been after he's been out! 3 mornings in a row-pooped in the house! Then ate it! Gross! He's got the pee thing down, but this is driving us nuts! Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He'll be fine. This usually happens when the humans start to relax a bit. We think we're still paying attention but we're not as intense as we were at first.

The leash idea is GREAT. It will help keep you focused too.

He learned his 'neatness' in the whelping box from his mom....you know: it's ALWAYS the mother's fault!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, that's a great perspective!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brinkley, you are such a handsome little man  He really has grown up lots already, he's so adorable! Looks like he had so much fun with the big goldens, what good boys they were being gentle with him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry, I couldnt stop laughing.....Neeko only did it once, out in the field, when I screamed at him, and put the fear of Momma  in him...good luck...Boys!!!!!! :yuck:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

:yuck:Yeah, boys for sure!!!!:yuck: Why do they do such things??? The two big boys really were gentle with him, especially Toby. He had a ball running around with them, and he was exhausted that night. The woman that I have letting him out this week said he refused to go out at lunchtime, but she took him anyway--I'm guessing it's the heat. He certainly has a big personality of his own!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Opinionated little fur ball. We call that "I don't have to, you're not my REAL mother".


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, love his big front paws, just want to wrap them around my neck and snuggle. So cute!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Beautiful pictures, love his big front paws, just want to wrap them around my neck and snuggle. So cute!!



Yes, his paws are huge--it kinda scares me! But, both of our other boys were 85-90 pounds, so we are used to that! But you better watch that snuggling--he's liable to bite your nose!! He is quite the landshark!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Opinionated little fur ball. We call that "I don't have to, you're not my REAL mother".



I love that!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a little cutie pie! He's so adorable! 

Is he still eating his poop? We had that issue so we did a few things to discourage this. Hubby decided to "bait" him with cayenne pepper on it...didn't work so well. Pineapple in his food- soft stool. I found some pills called Nasty Habit and used them as rewards for going potty- I would watch him poop, praise like crazy to distract while I immediately scooped then told him it's time for his reward. As soon as we got inside I rewarded him with the anti- poop eating pills- he loved it! His breeder told me he'd outgrow it, and he did- I like to think those anti- poop eating pills are what convinced him though!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> What a little cutie pie! He's so adorable!
> 
> Is he still eating his poop? We had that issue so we did a few things to discourage this. Hubby decided to "bait" him with cayenne pepper on it...didn't work so well. Pineapple in his food- soft stool. I found some pills called Nasty Habit and used them as rewards for going potty- I would watch him poop, praise like crazy to distract while I immediately scooped then told him it's time for his reward. As soon as we got inside I rewarded him with the anti- poop eating pills- he loved it! His breeder told me he'd outgrow it, and he did- I like to think those anti- poop eating pills are what convinced him though!


Yes, he is. He did his business once in the backyard last night, and while I was picking it up, he went to a different spot and did another one and slurped it right up!:yuck: So disgusting!! Thanks for the information--I will try and find those.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Yes, he is. He did his business once in the backyard last night, and while I was picking it up, he went to a different spot and did another one and slurped it right up!:yuck: So disgusting!! Thanks for the information--I will try and find those.


The worst part, other than imagining what germs he's carrying around in his mouth, is the terrible breath they get after eating poop. :yuck::yuck: {{shudder}}


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Oh Fozziesmom! Rosie eats her poop too!! I am disgusted! YUCK!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

mkt said:


> Oh Fozziesmom! Rosie eats her poop too!! I am disgusted! YUCK!!



Oh no!:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, please don't eat the poop. There are much yummier things to eat


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha, Danny! Isn't that the truth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Yuck.
Ollie is a puppy patty eater as well. 
Oh, don't get me wrong. He would never stoop so low to eat another dog's discharge.
Just his own.
Gross.
I laid down the law to everyone in the house.
Ollie has pretty regular poop habits now, so if u let him out, you watch and then clean it up.
My vet said the plain old Meat tenderizer sprinkled on food is the cure.
I always forget. Just as soon scoop the poop while I'm out there, saves big clean up later anyway.
I could tell some equally funny as well as grossy gross stories. But I won't. Dinner almost ready 
Have fun


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> Yuck.
> Ollie is a puppy patty eater as well.
> Oh, don't get me wrong. He would never stoop so low to eat another dog's discharge.
> Just his own.
> ...


That's a much nicer way of putting it--puppy patty!:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Day 1 of no puppy patty eating and no morning pooing in the house! I did not let him out of my sight this morning. Somebody told me to put accent on his food to deter him--does anyone know if that's safe for a puppy? I wouldn't want to try it unless it was okay. Now, we just have to work on the not waking me up in the middle of the night to go potty.....but that involves me staying up later, so it may take awhile.......


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, put the waking up to potty in perspective. At least he is telling you! That is very good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brinkley is so adorable. he's growing right before my eyes.

The play date pictures of him with his Golden buddies are great. Fun seeing them interacting and playing together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Hey, put the waking up to potty in perspective. At least he is telling you! That is very good!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You are so right! He is really very good about going back in his crate in the middle of the night--he seems to understand that it's still time to sleep.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so funny. We live in a bungalow, so we have an upstairs, which is my teenage son's domain. I will usually leave his clean clothes there for him to take upstairs. Brinkley has decided that if he can't climb up those stairs yet(they are very steep), that he's going to bark at whatever is on the stairs! Low and behold, yesterday morning he climbed 4 steps and grabbed a pair of my son's underwear! Little stinker!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> He's so funny. We live in a bungalow, so we have an upstairs, which is my teenage son's domain. I will usually leave his clean clothes there for him to take upstairs. Brinkley has decided that if he can't climb up those stairs yet(they are very steep), that he's going to bark at whatever is on the stairs! Low and behold, yesterday morning he climbed 4 steps and grabbed a pair of my son's underwear! Little stinker!


But such an amusing little stinker...! LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha Brinkley you cheeky little monkey  I love hearing all about his puppy antics, he's so cute and funny. Sounds like he's doing really well with the potty training too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Haha Brinkley you cheeky little monkey  I love hearing all about his puppy antics, he's so cute and funny. Sounds like he's doing really well with the potty training too!



He really is, as long as you keep an eye on him. He's definitely different than our two other boys--much more energetic...wants to put EVERYTHING in his mouth!:uhoh: He has allowed me a few more cuddles this week, which is so sweet.:smooch:


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> He really is, as long as you keep an eye on him. He's definitely different than our two other boys--much more energetic...wants to put EVERYTHING in his mouth!:uhoh: He has allowed me a few more cuddles this week, which is so sweet.:smooch:


We have the same rhing with our Justice. He is so different from the last three!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rain puddles=puppy zoomies......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Low and behold, yesterday morning he climbed 4 steps and grabbed a pair of my son's underwear! Little stinker!


Precious memories to last a lifetime


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yayyy puppy zoomies! I love all zoomies, but puppy ones are just the cutest. I'm so happy for you that you have little Brinkley in your lives, he's precious


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Text from my friend who comes to let him out at noon:

"Ummm, he just pooped and then ate it!" Darn, we were good for 2 days.... I think I forgot to warn her. What a disgusting habit...:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Grrrrr land sharks! He is on a roll tonight! Any ideas about how to stop him from pulling the grass up in the backyard? I try to correct him and I get nipped at. Little fart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry no advice, I am just giggling thinking you won't have to mow as much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

His new trick today is climbing all the way up a flight of stairs- he's too darn smart! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Uh-Oh...baby gate!



fozziesmom said:


> His new trick today is climbing all the way up a flight of stairs- he's too darn smart! &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, I remember that energy, baby gat es for sure, I had 3 of them...does he take naps?? Neeko napped a lot, I already miss those naps...sorry but I did giggle!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, stop the giggling-it's not funny! Yes, he does take naps. He is crated for 3 hour stints during the day, but my friend comes over in the middle of it, and plays with him for a whole hour! He is full of energy in the evenings, for sure! I forgot how sharp those puppy teeth are....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> I forgot how sharp those puppy teeth are....


Bet his soft fur makes up for that, turning you into putty in his puppy paws


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh what happy memories... you will soon forget all over again. But the everlasting photos will make you laugh later What a very special time


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Bet his soft fur makes up for that, turning you into putty in his puppy paws


Hmmmm, most of the time. He's very sweet in the mornings.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think somebody needs to tell Brinkley that you lay ON the dog bed, not behind it!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I think somebody needs to tell Brinkley that you lay ON the dog bed, not behind it!


Got a good chuckle from that. Thanks!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is so cute and such a comfy dog bed he has too silly boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> His new trick today is climbing all the way up a flight of stairs- he's too darn smart! &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, Shala was SO thrilled when she figured out stairs!! Up came first - she just wanted to go up over and over. I had to carry her down for another few weeks - I think down came at about 10 weeks. SO fun watching them figure out life, isn't it?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, Shala was SO thrilled when she figured out stairs!! Up came first - she just wanted to go up over and over. I had to carry her down for another few weeks - I think down came at about 10 weeks. SO fun watching them figure out life, isn't it?


Oh yeah, I'm still carrying him down. He is getting quite heavy already! Yeah it's fun, he has sooooooooo much energy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This is what you find when puppies are too quiet!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha oh Brinkley you funny little pup  They really are into everything arent they? I love your stories about his adventures, always makes me smile!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's so darned cute!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL. Sorry I shouldn't laugh but your pup is just too adorable.
Bad boy!... you little sweetie pie!! 

Thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> LOL. Sorry I shouldn't laugh but your pup is just too adorable.
> Bad boy!... you little sweetie pie!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing him with us


Why wouldn't I? You guys get it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yes we get it    We also know that sometimes when you play hard with pups sorting and posting photos is just too hard so we appreciate that you take the time it takes to share your precious giggles 

What a treasure you have there. I feel sorry for people who don't know the love, joy and fun of a golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> Oh yes we get it    We also know that sometimes when you play hard with pups sorting and posting photos is just too hard so we appreciate that you take the time it takes to share your precious giggles
> 
> What a treasure you have there. I feel sorry for people who don't know the love, joy and fun of a golden.


Yeah, me too! There's nothing like them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My boy Artemis figured out when he was a puppy that if he walked really slow the tiolet paper would not rip and he could make it all the way to the kitchen! He'd go very slowly with his head turned watching the paper trail behind him. It was hysterical but very difficult to not laugh and encourage him! Such joyous days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Artnlibsmom said:


> My boy Artemis figured out when he was a puppy that if he walked really slow the tiolet paper would not rip and he could make it all the way to the kitchen! He'd go very slowly with his head turned watching the paper trail behind him. It was hysterical but very difficult to not laugh and encourage him! Such joyous days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So funny and so true!
A common saying around our house is "just because he's cute doesn't make it ok!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> So funny and so true!
> A common saying around our house is "just because he's cute doesn't make it ok!"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No but it sure does help! Heehee

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Artnlibsmom said:


> My boy Artemis figured out when he was a puppy that if he walked really slow the tiolet paper would not rip and he could make it all the way to the kitchen! He'd go very slowly with his head turned watching the paper trail behind him. It was hysterical but very difficult to not laugh and encourage him! Such joyous days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Okay, that's hysterical! What a smart little fella! Brinkley was just enjoying shredding it into tiny little pieces!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, it does!:wavey::smooch:



Ksdenton said:


> So funny and so true!
> A common saying around our house is "just because he's cute doesn't make it ok!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Got my daily does of Brinkley!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Brinkley, you make me laugh every day!!!!! :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Again, that's a really cute shot!!  There's something about young dogs and paper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, here's a couple more shots by my friend who is coming over at lunch and playing with him and taking him around the block


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a little bundle of love!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG...I just want to scoop him and kiss him on his head!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a cutie! I can see lots of Charlie in him, almost a year old but still too busy to cuddle. Love his paws!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's so cute, and is growing up already! What an adorable little zipper nose he has, I want to cuddle him! He's so fluffy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, I'll be sad when the fluff goes away....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a sweet sweet face  I want to hug him


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

We've got a Brinkley too! But ours is a she! LOVE the name. And LOVE "You've Got Mail"!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

BrinkleyMom said:


> We've got a Brinkley too! But ours is a she! LOVE the name. And LOVE "You've Got Mail"!


She's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

I just love him-he is gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How is beautiful little Brinkley doing?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> How is beautiful little Brinkley doing?



He's growing like a weed. I was going to post a pic of him, but since he'll be 3 months old on Tuesday, I decided to wait. The woman who lets him out at lunchtime texted me today and said he was "full of it" today. I knew that when I left...

He definitely has a thing for shoes and sticks. He chews on anything in his way. He goes to the vet for more shots on Friday. I am very curious as to how much he weighs now. He's certainly starting to fill out.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, I bet he has grown up loads already! Can't wait to see a recent pic of him next week


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Major milestone today .. 3 months. What a beautiful boy! Tell him Uncle Danny sends hug hugs and belly scratches


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Major milestone today .. 3 months. What a beautiful boy! Tell him Uncle Danny sends hug hugs and belly scratches



I can do that! Although he might bite me in the process--we are in a major landshark phase! The only time that he gives kisses and allows hugs is when he first wakes up in the morning. He does know how to shake now--it's so cute!!!: According to my noontime puppy visitor, he is quite full of it today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Second set of shots at the vet today! Brinkley will be 3 months old on the 1st, and he is already 21 pounds! He's all ready for puppy class to start on the 7th.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww Brinkleyyyy  he's so cute and has grown lots already! Such a handsome little boy, and look at that adorable zipper nose!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know I've said this before, but he has the most beautiful long paws, just want to wrap him around me and snuggle!!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I know I've said this before, but he has the most beautiful long paws, just want to wrap him around me and snuggle!!.


He MIGHT snuggle, but he'll probably nibble on your ear or bite your hair in the meantime....

I think he's a momma's boy, too! He prefers to hang out with me!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought we were getting close to housebroken, then two accidents today..?. He's only 13 weeks old, I know. I think he drank too much puddle water when we were out walking in the rain today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Brinkley-getting huge


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww, what a sweetie!!!! Yeah, Neeko had some accidents after we thought he was good to go...love seeing pics of him, Neeko & Molson are momma's boys ...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I love his name! He's a love bug!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley is officially 3 months old today. I think his fur is already starting to change color! His legs are getting quite long. 

















He likes to help load the dishwasher, too!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Brinkley, youre a great helper!!! Love, love, love his nose....:::


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 3 months baby Brinkley  He's adorable and looks like a lovely colour. Goldens seem to be obsessed with dishwashers lol!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 3 months Brinkley. I think you are adorable


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley is such a handsome little guy. It's fun watching him grow up!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkley is such a handsome little guy. It's fun watching him grow up!!


It's a good thing he's cute, Danny. He's quite the little stinker! I'm going to rename him Jaws-he's a landshark for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> It's a good thing he's cute, Danny. He's quite the little stinker! I'm going to rename him Jaws-he's a landshark for sure!


This too shall pass (the landshark phase)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's raining outside and I didn't get much outside time....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww....he's so cute. I can't believe it's been a month already. Time flies when it YOUR puppy. lol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I swear he grew overnight last night. I can barely pick him up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, he's growing up fast. What a handsome little boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's getting very leggy, and his paws are huge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He really is growing up so fast, such a handsome little guy he is  Aw I wish I could still pick Sammy up lol, those days really do fly by.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I swear he grew overnight last night. I can barely pick him up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I remember thinking this same thing with Rocket when he first came home. I would come downstairs in the morning to feed him breakfast, and wonder if someone had stolen my puppy and replaced it with another, bigger one!

Brinkley really is adorable. I love the way he sits.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> I remember thinking this same thing with Rocket when he first came home. I would come downstairs in the morning to feed him breakfast, and wonder if someone had stolen my puppy and replaced it with another, bigger one!
> 
> Brinkley really is adorable. I love the way he sits.



Aww, thanks! Do you mean that sloppy sit he does? He does sit normally too, but I think this way is easier with his growing body.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, thanks! Do you mean that sloppy sit he does? He does sit normally too, but I think this way is easier with his growing body.


It probably is the long legs...I love the way his back legs kind of stick out in front of his front ones...it just makes him look like he's all legs. LOL!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> It probably is the long legs...I love the way his back legs kind of stick out in front of his front ones...it just makes him look like he's all legs. LOL!


He really is! His new favorite spot is the couch!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> His new favorite spot is the couch!!


Perfect!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Perfect!!


Real funny, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Guess who's passed out after puppy class? He lost his first tooth today, too!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> He lost his first tooth today, too!


I didn't realize they started losing teeth so early! I was expecting closer to 5 or 6 months. Brinkley is just over 3 months, isn't he?

I love the little line he has going on his forehead. Is it just a color line or does the hair grow a different direction? Super cute boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! They call it a zipper nose. It's actually like a cowlick that humans get in their hair. There's quite a few zipper nose Goldies on here.

Yeah I was kind of surprised that he lost one, too! He will be 16 weeks on Monday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Guess who's passed out after puppy class? He lost his first tooth today, too!


Aw, what a sweetie pie  Did the Tooth Fairy leave him a treat under his pillow?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww bless him. I can't believe how much he has grown already! I used to love it after puppy class Sammy would be exhausted and sleep for hours lol  How's class going? I bet Brinkley is the star!


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks! They call it a zipper nose. It's actually like a cowlick that humans get in their hair.


So cute! The first dog I got as an adult (my only dog other than in childhood prior to Shiloh) was a purebred Rhodesian ridgeback, so I'm particularly partial to the Mohawk/ridge look.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Aw, what a sweetie pie  Did the Tooth Fairy leave him a treat under his pillow?


Ummmm, no. We couldn't find the tooth! Besides, he got his fill of treats during class!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aww bless him. I can't believe how much he has grown already! I used to love it after puppy class Sammy would be exhausted and sleep for hours lol  How's class going? I bet Brinkley is the star!


Yes, he's growing fast! Class is going well, although he decided last night that emptying his bowels during class was a good idea! Thankfully, I caught him before too much damage was done!

Actually, the smartest one is a schnauzer puppy- go figure! But Brinkley is a close second.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Brinkley is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Lovely puppy! I wish you a very happy life with him!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't believe how much Brinkley has grown. He's adorable!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

He's gotten so BIG!!!!
Still stinkin' cute, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> He's gotten so BIG!!!!
> Still stinkin' cute, too.


Thanks! I feel like he grows every hour! Now both of his top front teeth are gone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, little Brinkley is getting so big, he is a cutie


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is just adorable! I can't believe how quickly they grow. Gidget is not that much older than Brinkley and she is all gangly legs and big ears


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks! I feel like he grows every hour! Now both of his top front teeth are gone!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's Rocket at 5 months. He's the only dog I've ever had where I actually DID find the teeth! This was when he was losing bigger teeth, not the front.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Yes, he's growing fast! Class is going well, although he decided last night that emptying his bowels during class was a good idea! Thankfully, I caught him before too much damage was done!
> 
> Actually, the smartest one is a schnauzer puppy- go figure! But Brinkley is a close second.
> 
> ...


Oops Brinkley lol. The puppy biting gets so much better when they lose the puppy teeth. Sammy's adult ones were all in by 6 months old. We never found any of Daisy's puppy teeth so I was determined to save one of Sammy's when he lost one. I managed to spot about 4 on the floor over the months, so they're in his baby box of memories  I bet you're having so much fun with Brinkley!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Here's Rocket at 5 months. He's the only dog I've ever had where I actually DID find the teeth! This was when he was losing bigger teeth, not the front.


Wow--Rocket was a handsome dude even as a puppy! I think one tooth ended up in his cousin Fred the Beagle's ear, and he lost the other one during the night last night, so I think he swallowed it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Oops Brinkley lol. The puppy biting gets so much better when they lose the puppy teeth. Sammy's adult ones were all in by 6 months old. We never found any of Daisy's puppy teeth so I was determined to save one of Sammy's when he lost one. I managed to spot about 4 on the floor over the months, so they're in his baby box of memories  I bet you're having so much fun with Brinkley!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I sure hope the biting gets better-he's still pretty bad with it- pantlegs and shoes, especially! We are having fun. Monday will be his first day in the crate for a solid 6 hours while I am at work, but the vet said he should be fine. He holds it all night without a problem, so I think he will do great!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Aw, little Brinkley is getting so big, he is a cutie



Thanks! I swear sometimes he grows hourly! :


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Brinkley, you are getting sooo big!!!! Pottying in class.....lol......we had a mop and bucket at our puppy class...I had to use it once...lol.....:yuck::yuck: He looks like he's all legs now....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Brinkley, you get bigger and more handsome every day x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Oh Brinkley, you are getting sooo big!!!! Pottying in class.....lol......we had a mop and bucket at our puppy class...I had to use it once...lol.....:yuck::yuck: He looks like he's all legs now....


Yep, we have it too--and I had to use it! He is all legs, and we are beginning to see a stripe of adult fur down his back!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh What a cutie pie. He looks exhausted after all of that training and flirting 
Hugs to your lil boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just now catching up with the Brinks-man....wholly cow, he's getting cuter every day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Doug said:


> Awh What a cutie pie. He looks exhausted after all of that training and flirting
> Hugs to your lil boy.


Hugs to your boy too! How did you know he was flirting?☺


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Just now catching up with the Brinks-man....wholly cow, he's getting cuter every day!


Aww, thanks! He's getting huge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Hugs to your boy too! How did you know he was flirting?☺
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks
Golden boys just can't help themselves


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Brinkley. Have a fun Sunday, buddy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Danny!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, just for you I did a perfect "Sit & Stay" LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkley, just for you I did a perfect "Sit & Stay" LOL


Yep! Right on the couch with my dad!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe that the little ball of fluff I brought home at the end of August is 4 months old today. He's getting so big already! Happy 4 months, Brinkley!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy 4 Months, Brinkley! 

You're such a handsome boy. Have a fun day, buddy!!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 4 months Brinkley! You are growing up into such a handsome boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so cute!! Makes me want to get another one :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

NikB8 said:


> He's so cute!! Makes me want to get another one :



Yes, but when they charm you with their cuteness and their loving nature when they're older, you forget what landsharks they are at this age...I'm kind of looking forward to not being the human chew toy!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Brinkley! Hope the birthday fairy brings you wonderful treats and tons of toys! Have a great day baby!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy four months sweet Brinkley, hope you have lots of fun and tasty treats today x


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Awe adorable <3 happy 4 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If I lived nearby I'd gladly donate my hands and ankles in exchange for puppy hugs


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> If I lived nearby I'd gladly donate my hands and ankles in exchange for puppy hugs


Oh, he loves wrists to chew on! That, and any available shoelaces!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

He's lovely


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How's beautiful Mr Brinkley doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey cutie pie- you sure are a handsome 4+ month old! Since you are so handsome and such a good boy- a tiny suggestion...lay off the chewing of your Mom's body parts. She would appreciate it very much... Your bigger and older cousin, Yogi... who is trying to take his own advice but sometimes forgets when he "retrieves" Mom's arm to take her somewhere!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> How's beautiful Mr Brinkley doing?


He's doing well, thanks for asking. We are heading out to puppy class shortly, so that should tire him out for the night.?. He got his last shots 2 weeks ago and he was already 33 pounds, so I'm sure we are on our way to 40 by now. Per vet and breeder directive, we are already transitioning to adult food to hopefully slow this down a bit! He's a pretty smart little guy(little)?









(Notice the rear end on the couch and the front feet on the floor-typical golden!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you're an absolute doll!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha I love how he's sitting like that, so cute! Daisy would always fall in the sleep in the strangest positions too.

He has grown up so much already, the time has flown by. He's such a handsome boy, and his little zipper nose is the cutest ever! Have fun at puppy class


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Hey cutie pie- you sure are a handsome 4+ month old! Since you are so handsome and such a good boy- a tiny suggestion...lay off the chewing of your Mom's body parts. She would appreciate it very much... Your bigger and older cousin, Yogi... who is trying to take his own advice but sometimes forgets when he "retrieves" Mom's arm to take her somewhere!


He's actually getting a bit better since a lot of his puppy teeth are gone now. But he still does love to nibble. Too funny that Yogi actually takes your hand!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Haha I love how he's sitting like that, so cute! Daisy would always fall in the sleep in the strangest positions too.
> 
> He has grown up so much already, the time has flown by. He's such a handsome boy, and his little zipper nose is the cutest ever! Have fun at puppy class


We did UNTIL I was talking to another golden owner who teaches there decided ask me how much I feed Brinkley, and basically told me he was FAT!!!! I told my teacher and another guy in the class, and they said, well, he kind of is. Unreal!

He is being transitioned to adult food, and I am feeding him the amount recommended by our vet. I get so tired of people thinking that they know what's best for your dog. I didn't ask this lady's opinion, and she asks me if I'm taking the next class because she's teaching it, and she likes his lineage. To top it off, the training in this place is based on food!!

Sorry for the rant-I'm just feeling frustrated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkley, you're an absolute doll!!


Thanks, Danny! You think he's a doll even tho the lady at puppy class called him fat??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> We did UNTIL I was talking to another golden owner who teaches there decided ask me how much I feed Brinkley, and basically told me he was FAT!!!! I told my teacher and another guy in the class, and they said, well, he kind of is. Unreal!
> 
> He is being transitioned to adult food, and I am feeding him the amount recommended by our vet. I get so tired of people thinking that they know what's best for your dog. I didn't ask this lady's opinion, and she asks me if I'm taking the next class because she's teaching it, and she likes his lineage. To top it off, the training in this place is based on food!!
> 
> ...


How rude of them?! Brinkley looks just perfect to me and it sounds like you're feeding him exactly as you should be. They do go through funny stages growing up (filling out, lanky phases), but that's no reason for people to call him fat! Take no notice of her, sometimes people have to comment and think they know best when you didn't even ask their opinion. He certainly doesn't look overweight to me in the photo! Daisy used to weigh more than Sammy does because she was quite a tall, large framed golden, whereas he is quite petite. All goldens are different and very beautiful


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Does he have a little cowlick on his nose? Hazel had one, and it was her kiss spot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> How rude of them?! Brinkley looks just perfect to me and it sounds like you're feeding him exactly as you should be. They do go through funny stages growing up (filling out, lanky phases), but that's no reason for people to call him fat! Take no notice of her, sometimes people have to comment and think they know best when you didn't even ask their opinion. He certainly doesn't look overweight to me in the photo! Daisy used to weigh more than Sammy does because she was quite a tall, large framed golden, whereas he is quite petite. All goldens are different and very beautiful


Thanks for the reassurance- she really ticked me off! I figure when he grows a little more, he will look more trim. The worst part was the teacher agreed with her! We only have 2 classes left, and I'm not sure that I want to go back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Does he have a little cowlick on his nose? Hazel had one, and it was her kiss spot!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, he's got a zipper nose! I call it his personality. My sister-in-law thinks that it's goofy looking. I personally think it's cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just reading about your new puppy! Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I am just reading about your new puppy! Congratulations! He is adorable!


Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Yep, he's got a zipper nose! I call it his personality. My sister-in-law thinks that it's goofy looking. I personally think it's cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hazel's was circular halfway between her nose and eyes. At first I wasn't thrilled. Then I adored it. I think his zipper is adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

How dare someone call our sweet Brinkley fat..they need to have their eyes checked, my momma told me, you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything..i think he loooks awesome...kisses for your sweet Brinkley and his wounded ego.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> How dare someone call our sweet Brinkley fat..they need to have their eyes checked, my momma told me, you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything..i think he loooks awesome...kisses for your sweet Brinkley and his wounded ego.....


Thanks, Nancie! I was quite ticked off when I left last night. I understand there are "dog people" out there that have specific ideas about how a puppy should be raised, how they should look, etc, but I am not one of those. And I certainly didn't ask her opinion. He is a bit stocky right now, but I figured its just part of his growth. My vet said nothing about it. Thanks for understanding- I think that it was more my ego that was bruised! The thing is, it's not our first rodeo- we successfully raised two other goldens before Brinkley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

These formative months can be difficult to keep their weight steady.
When Olliver was about 4 months, the vet upped his food cause we both thought agreed he was a tad on the skinny side. He was eating a ton but was growing very tall. The next month he was perfect. The month after that his growth spurt slowed up and I cut back the food cause he was filling out a wee too much.
I try to access his growth and food intake by the feel of their ribs under their fur and the cut of their stomach. They seemingly change week to week this age; factors include amount of exercise, growth spurts, etc. 
So, trust your hands. That's always a good indicator to me.

All that being said, people should mind their own business. 
My goodness. Ollie and I are on class 24 and I never ever give anything but praise and encouragement to other people and their dogs. I think it should be mandated that people leave their snarkiness behind and focus on uplifting the class rather than being negative.
And your Brinkley is an adorable pup. Doesn't look fat to me at all.


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

How dare she! That's so rude! He is adorable and not in the least fat! I get offended because when people see Molson- growing up as a puppy and now- it's always "oh he's a boy? Isn't he small for being a boy?" or now that he's older "oh he's a year I thought he was younger.. is he a smaller golden?" Really people?! He's 63 lbs and proportioned/healthy.

Brinkley is extra cute with his zipper and don't let anyone get you down. You are a good puppy mommy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> These formative months can be difficult to keep their weight steady.
> When Olliver was about 4 months, the vet upped his food cause we both thought agreed he was a tad on the skinny side. He was eating a ton but was growing very tall. The next month he was perfect. The month after that his growth spurt slowed up and I cut back the food cause he was filling out a wee too much.
> I try to access his growth and food intake by the feel of their ribs under their fur and the cut of their stomach. They seemingly change week to week this age; factors include amount of exercise, growth spurts, etc.
> So, trust your hands. That's always a good indicator to me.
> ...


Thanks. He is definitely in a growth spurt right now. My vet knows exactly how much he is getting and said it's just fine. He gets 2 walks a day--one short one before I go to work, and a much longer one at night. He's not lacking in that department, for sure! He is transitioning to adult food, so I think that may help too. I really hate snarky people. She wanted to know if I was feeding grain-free, and what kind of treats he gets. How nosy!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

NikB8 said:


> How dare she! That's so rude! He is adorable and not in the least fat! I get offended because when people see Molson- growing up as a puppy and now- it's always "oh he's a boy? Isn't he small for being a boy?" or now that he's older "oh he's a year I thought he was younger.. is he a smaller golden?" Really people?! He's 63 lbs and proportioned/healthy.
> 
> Brinkley is extra cute with his zipper and don't let anyone get you down. You are a good puppy mommy!


Aww, thanks!  See, you get it! People act like you don't take your dog to the vet, so you have no clue what you're doing, so they have to offer their advice. It's like--"Go away and leave me alone!":doh:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

So many people have an overactive advice machine within them. My husband accuses me of having one, but I think it is focused only on him.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> So many people have an overactive advice machine within them. My husband accuses me of having one, but I think it is focused only on him.....



Now that's funny!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

"Mom, can I pleeeease have an ice cube?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Little Brinkley is getting so big  He is so cute


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, that photo is so cute, all dogs with names beginning with B and ending with Y are the best, of course I would say that!!. Loving Brinkley's updates x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Aw, that photo is so cute, all dogs with names beginning with B and ending with Y are the best, of course I would say that!!. Loving Brinkley's updates x


Of course, I wouldn't expect any less!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Brinkley  he's growing up into such a handsome young man!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful Brinkley  he's growing up into such a handsome young man!


Are you sure? I've been told he's fat!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Charlie is NOT fat. He looks SO huggable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Charlie is NOT fat. He looks SO huggable!


Danny, do you mean Brinkley?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Nothing like the smell of puppys breath. Welcome home and to the family Brinkley!

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> More first day shots:
> 
> View attachment 249209
> 
> ...


Love the zipper nose, Ms Abby is the first of my five Golden's to have a zipper nose and I love it. Brinkley you are a sweetheart.

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

flykelley said:


> Love the zipper nose, Ms Abby is the first of my five Golden's to have a zipper nose and I love it. Brinkley you are a sweetheart.
> 
> Mike


Aww, thanks! Brinkley is our first zipper nose! I think it's adorable, but my sister in law thinks it's weird- what does she know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, thanks! Brinkley is our first zipper nose! I think it's adorable, but my sister in law thinks it's weird- what does she know?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your SIL is misinformed. Zippers on noses are a sign of superiority in Goldens. LOL Tucker has one too, and it makes him quite distinctive!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Charlie is NOT fat. He looks SO huggable!





fozziesmom said:


> Danny, do you mean Brinkley?



I think he does lol. There's just too many adorable goldens on here it's hard to keep track of them all 

Brinkley's zipper nose is adorable. I love a zipper, Daisy had a little one that we always loved, they make them unique. Sammy wants one but he hasn't got one lol. Have a great weekend with your little golden boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Your SIL is misinformed. Zippers on noses are a sign of superiority in Goldens. LOL Tucker has one too, and it makes him quite distinctive!


I totally agree!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I wanted to share a photo of Hazel's zipper and swirl.

We really miss her....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a gorgeous girl! Fozzie was my heart dog- I still miss him like crazy too, so I know how you feel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:doh: Yes, I meant Brinkley


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> :doh: Yes, I meant Brinkley


I knew that, Danny! I was just giving you a hard time!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What is it about goldens and leaves? Brinkley was helping my son and I rake and tarp the leaves this afternoon. Some help he was....











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!! Good boy, Brinkley! 


fozziesmom said:


> What is it about goldens and leaves? Brinkley was helping my son and I rake and tarp the leaves this afternoon. Some help he was....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Brinkley had a very exhausting weekend. He played with a couple of golden friends on Friday night. Last night, he went for a nice walk and played with his cousin, Barney the Brittany Spaniel. Do you think he's tired?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I think he is precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Brinkley you're a good little helper and an adorable little sleeper


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Brinkley has had a great weekend 
By the way...Sammy is still obsessed with leaves at 11 months old ha, the novelty hasn't worn off yet!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh ... the good life. Enjoy, Brinkley! BTW, great job guarding the leaves!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been there a year ago but still cant believe how fast they grow and change. 
Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Brinkley- I scared the heck out of him tonight! I had a gate up by the stairs to out basement, but I just recently took it down. After dinner, he ventured down there by himself. We have a clothes chute on our main floor that goes to the basement. Without thinking, I sent a bunch of clothes down the chute and scared him. He started barking like crazy! My son went down there and he was hiding in the corner, shaking! Poor guy, I felt so bad! He's ok now, but I feel like the worst mommy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Brinkley, I'm sure he'll have forgotten about it in no time


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Poor Brinkley- I scared the heck out of him tonight! I had a gate up by the stairs to out basement, but I just recently took it down. After dinner, he ventured down there by himself. We have a clothes chute on our main floor that goes to the basement. Without thinking, I sent a bunch of clothes down the chute and scared him. He started barking like crazy! My son went down there and he was hiding in the corner, shaking! Poor guy, I felt so bad! He's ok now, but I feel like the worst mommy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are the worst mommy ever, juuust kiddin'. He will be fine and he will forgive you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Why do I have to go 5 pages back to check on sweet Brinkley pup, ha?:no:

Some pictures are must! Pleeez!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, V. I was planning on posting some tomorrow since he will be five months old. ?

But, here are a couple..


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brinkley is a handsome boy, he's sooooooo adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is such a cutie


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Handsome Brinkley! He's grown up so much, look how tall he's got


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's looks really handsome and cute


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the photos, looks like he owns the couch!. A very handsome boy indeed x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Love the photos, looks like he owns the couch!. A very handsome boy indeed x


He had plopped himself on top of my DH, who was watching football.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> He had plopped himself on top of my DH, who was watching football.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds familiar!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing like a soft bundle of fur next to you on the couch


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Nothing like a soft bundle of fur next to you on the couch


My DH is on blood thinners, so he is cold most of the time. So any puppy warmth is appreciated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just love his zipper :--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 5 months to sweet Brinkley and big thanks to your mom for sharing you with us. Love to see your cute boy pictures.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You're welcome! Actually, I messed up- he is 5 months on the first, which I thought was today. It's tomorrow...and thanks for the good wishes, V!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 5 months to my little Brinkley boy! It's been an interesting 3 months since you came home. You are a sweet little guy!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw .. he's such a cute little bundle of love 

HAPPY 5 MONTH BIRTHDAY BRINKLEY!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 5 months beautiful Brinkley arty: He's such a lovely boy. Sammy loves your blue collar Brinkley, he said he hopes that Santa paws brings him one very similar because he needs a new one


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 5 months Brinkley, you are a VERY handsome golden boy! x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Happy 5 months beautiful Brinkley arty: He's such a lovely boy. Sammy loves your blue collar Brinkley, he said he hopes that Santa paws brings him one very similar because he needs a new one


Aww, thanks! The nice thing about the collar is that it has paw prints and bones on it that are reflective!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Aw .. he's such a cute little bundle of love
> 
> HAPPY 5 MONTH BIRTHDAY BRINKLEY!!


Thanks, Danny! He's not so little anymore! I think he's going to be a big boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Happy 5 months Brinkley, you are a VERY handsome golden boy! x


Thanks, we think so too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Someone's exhausted...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We had a major case of puppy snow zoomies in our house this morning! Man, was he full of it! Anyway, last night Brinkley decided that the ottoman in the living room was his perch. Silly boy!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, welcome to the wonderful world of SNOW!! Have fun, buddy!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Puppy snow zoomies are the best! Sounds like Brinkley had a fantastic time  We had snow when we first got Sammy, but he was too little to remember...so he hasn't had a proper encounter with it yet.

Brinkley is growing up into such a handsome boy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Snow zoomies. They are so much fun to watch!! Brinkley have fun zooming in the snow you little cutie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was trying to post a video that I took yesterday morning, but I'm still having problems with it. He is definitely enjoying the snow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

We want vid!!! We want vid!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, sweet Brinkley is such a good boy, I cant even think of having Christmas tree in my house.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Wow, sweet Brinkley is such a good boy, I cant even think of having Christmas tree in my house.


Well, he's left it alone SO far! Mind you, there are no decorations on the bottom part of the tree! But, he's never left alone with it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

We need a video of him having fun in the snow


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Well, he's left it alone SO far! Mind you, there are no decorations on the bottom part of the tree! But, he's never left alone with it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats exactly what we're doing with Sammy. Although. ..he did mysteriously have a small bit of tinsel on his leg feathers the other day. He's been a really good boy with it so far and like Brinkley we're not risking leaving him alone with it.
Hope you manage to sort the snow zoomies video out, I bet it's magical 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The tree must be a huge temptation  He's such a cutie pie!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I havent been around to check on Brinkley's adventures!!!! Boy he is growing in leaps and bounds....I love love love his zipper!!!! Happy 5th month Brinkley!!!!:::


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkley you are such a good boy. Never underestimate the power of the swishy tail though!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Who can resist this face?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Not me! What a doll

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh that sweet face ...I can't resist it


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I certainly couldn't! I bet he gets away with everything  He's growing up so fast.


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Well, he's left it alone SO far! Mind you, there are no decorations on the bottom part of the tree! But, he's never left alone with it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's interesting you say that. Our Violet never really messed with the tree either. We did keep the dangling ornaments off of the bottom but outside of that we did nothing special amd she pretty much left it alone.

Jeff


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 6 months to my "little" guy, Brinkley!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

6 months already?! That went by so fast! Happy 6 months Brinkley, you little bundle of joy  Wishing you and your Mom a Happy New Year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Happy 6 month birthday Brinkley!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 6 months Brinkley, you are such a handsome boy x


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy 6th mos. BRinkley!!!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow time flies. Happy 6 months little cutie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy New Year to you and Happy Six Months to our little buddy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how BRinkley is doing??? Cute as ever, im guessing. ..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here. Any new Brinkley pics?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm, here's a little video. Sorry the quality is so bad!

http://youtu.be/bAFzBKoAcPs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Brinkley in the snow! Such a happy little golden chasing his ball. We need some snow here so that Sammy can play in it. Thanks for sharing  he's certainly growing up into a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What an adorable video of Brinkley.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw Brinkley in the snow! Such a happy little golden chasing his ball. We need some snow here so that Sammy can play in it. Thanks for sharing  he's certainly growing up into a beautiful boy.


Little golden?? He's already 51 pounds-more like a pony! Brinkley can send Sammy some snow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great video, Brinkley is a great soccer player!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkley you are a very cute handsome boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Found these on DH's cell phone. I thought they were cute!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Where did baby Brinkley go?! :O He looks SO grown up now! The time really has flown by hasnt it. He's such a handsome boy, and looks very comfortable napping like that :yes:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Brinkley is getting so big!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a cutie, he is getting so big!!!!:::


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a fun snow video
Awh he looks like as though he has a such a wise soul with so much character already.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you're such a handsome boy! I'll bet you're having a lot of fun playing in the snow aren't you? Keep making your mommy smile. You make me smile too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's actually being quite the stinker lately! I think the teens are upon us!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

I just LOVE THE PICS of Brinkley!
What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Brinkley you're getting so big!!! You're such a handsome boy. Thanks for the pics


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great pics, in the first one he looks like he should have the tv remote in his paws!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to try to embed a video that I took this morning:

http://youtu.be/ljH0wBa2WOM

Let's see if it works...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Okay, I'm going to try to embed a video that I took this morning:
> 
> Brinkley's Basketball - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hmm--not quite..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It worked! Looks like he was having a great time!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great video! Brinkley is so beautiful. Sammy would LOVE to come and play ball in the snow with him. I wish we lived close by.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

​ 
Please let me help here.
You go to share and pick up the link http://youtu.be/ljH0wBa2WOM then cut after "/" then you go to "youtube" icon ("Go Advanced") and put ljH0wBa2WOM between, but make sure that font and color is the same.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Then I come back to say how cute Brinkley is. In our back yard we can do downhill skiing that's how much snow we have.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think part of the problem is that I have been trying to post the videos from my Iphone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry, don't know about that, my phone is from "Stone Age" good for talk only. I can't apart from it, just can't. There are pictures of my Buddy there and he is on the background screen, I am not able to transfer them to my computer, that's why I carry this phone. My daughter and hubby are on the latest technology and trying to convince me to switch, but I cant put my Buddy in the past.
Sorry for the rant and sorry if I was too annoying, sorry ... I am just missing my Buddy today so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry, don't know about that, my phone is from "Stone Age" good for talk only. I can't apart from it, just can't. There are pictures of my Buddy there and he is on the background screen, I am not able to transfer them to my computer, that's why I carry this phone. My daughter and hubby are on the latest technology and trying to convince me to switch, but I cant put my Buddy in the past.
> Sorry for the rant and sorry if I was too annoying, sorry ... I am just missing my Buddy today so much.


Aww, I'm sorry, V. I know how you feel. We've got this cute, energetic puppy, and I still find myself missing Fozzie. Thanks for your help, tho.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Soon Brinkley will get his teeth into that basketball, then you will need to buy another!! I have many dead basketballs and footballs. Brinkley is so cute!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry, don't know about that, my phone is from "Stone Age" good for talk only. I can't apart from it, just can't. There are pictures of my Buddy there and he is on the background screen, I am not able to transfer them to my computer, that's why I carry this phone. My daughter and hubby are on the latest technology and trying to convince me to switch, but I cant put my Buddy in the past.
> Sorry for the rant and sorry if I was too annoying, sorry ... I am just missing my Buddy today so much.


I can totally understand you. When I got a new phone I ended up transferring loads of photos of Daisy and Sadie over. I couldn't not have them on my new one.

See if there is any way you can get your Buddy photos off your phone backed up. Maybe send them to your daughter/husband and they can put them on the computer to save them. Phones can be a nightmare and suddenly break, and I know that you cherish your Buddy photos.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 7 months to my little(?) man!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

"Little" in months only! LOL

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OutWest said:


> "Little" in months only! LOL
> 
> How much does he weigh now?



Probably around 55 pounds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think someone wants to play...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley's a doll. I'd play with him if I was anywhere nearby


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my he is huge! But even cuter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Brinkley. He looks so grown up now!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful Brinkley. He looks so grown up now!


Yes, I feel like I'm seeing changes every day. His hormones have kicked in too--he gets a bit rambunctious at times!:uhoh:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Brinkley has grown so much  He is a handsome young man  Love him snuggled up with his stuffies and the shoe, LOL


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkley you are SO cute, I wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Morning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, such a sweet face


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good morning handsome boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Brinkley is one good looking boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a face! Great picture.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good morning Brinkley 
Such a sweet boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good morning Sir Brinkley, you are looking very regal today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to try to embed a video again. Brinkley loves socks, and will do ANYTHING to get at him. Here he is "digging" on the blanket to try to get DH's feet uncovered so that he can pull off his socks! (Oh, and a chew on a squeeky toy in the midst of it all.)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope the video shows..I finally figured out that I can't post them from my phone if I want to embed
them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkley so you have mastered the old pull the sock off the human trick, you are so clever!. Barnaby says he would love to share some of his golden antics with you!.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha!! That was funny! I have a feeling Brinkley is going to figure out how to get under that blanket LOL And boy, is he growing! Thanks for posting that video!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I just read this thread and looked at the photos. He is so pretty and I can't get over his beautiful coloring in his face. What a great read this was


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the video, such a sweet, sweet boy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That video was so cute!! Brinkley is getting so big!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, Brinkley hit 8 months last weekend, and he is definitely a teenager! He had his friends Toby and Gibbs over for a playdate one night, and his cousin Fred the beagle the next night. Here are a couple pics of him and some of him with his golden buddies:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What fun! Happy 8 months old, Brinkley!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy 8 months! Gosh, already???? I just love his happy face...sweet.

Penny favorite toy was socks, too, preferable with feet still in them. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He loves socks, so much so that if he sees them on my feet, he immediately tries to pull them off!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY 8 MONTHS, BRINKLEY!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It won't be long and we will have to leave the puppy forum. Where does the time go?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 8 months Brinkley, it doesn't matter if you have to leave the puppy forum soon you will always be a puppy at heart!. Sending you a big cuddle from your auntie Swishy!


----------



## rac390 (Dec 21, 2013)

Brinkley looks so happy and handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Brinkley is a doll!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 8 months Brinkley. It looks like you had lots of fun celebrating


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 8 months Brinkley! Wow - where did the time go?! You have grown up into such a handsome golden boy, and your zipper nose is just the cutest ever.

What a great group of friends he has too. Looks like they had lots of fun!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow! 8 months. Where did that go? I love the pics of all the Goldens. Too sweet


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

User deleted.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC13RX9XNmeEdPAqaCLCusyA


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a handsome, happy boy you are, BRinkley! !! 8 mos. Wow, already??


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Time just races right by us, 8 months already? 
Brinkley, you are one handsome dude


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was posting a video and it didn't post right. I will try again tomorrow..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Click your User Name on YouTube, then "Videos", then the video you want to post here.

Copy that URL in the address bar, come back here (or open a new tab in your browser first with GRF up), click the "Go Advanced" text box, accessed by clicking the button below the text box and paste it in the text box .

The YouTube video URL should look like "http://www.youtube.com/watch=xxxxxxxxxxxxx (x=letters and numbers)"

That's the only way I found YouTube videos will post properly on GRF.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Danny! I was doing it at work and it wasn't working right.
I will try again tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks, Danny! I was doing it at work and it wasn't working right.
> I will try again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Always a pleasure 

Sometimes it takes me a couple tries before it takes, but if you do it the way I posted above it should work out. 

There seem to be at least a couple YouTube versions of the URL for each video. The only one that works for me is to click my user name, then Videos, then the video I want to post. And, usually, I type in my user name in the search box at YouTube and then Videos to find the video I want to post rather than signing in and using the Video Manager.

I usually have two tabs open for the browser. One for GRF, the other for YouTube. Easier to Copy and Paste that way.

Looking forward to seeing more video


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

For some reason it doesn't want to embed videos for me....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally, it works! He has been obsessed with this tennis ball for the last week or so. We even took it on our walk yesterday. Goofy boy!







We left Brinkley out of the crate last night for 3 hours while we went to our son's orchestra concert. We came home fully expecting some type of destruction, but he did great! What a good boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That was some fancy footwork there, Brinkley!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> That was some fancy footwork there, Brinkley!


Isn't he silly?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cute video Brinkley!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw looks like he's having fun. Such a good boy too staying out of his crate and not causing any destruction


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw looks like he's having fun. Such a good boy too staying out of his crate and not causing any destruction



Believe me, I was shocked!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That video sure made me smile  and what a good boy staying out of his crate and been good.

I can never add videos on here so you did well


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> That video sure made me smile  and what a good boy staying out of his crate and been good.
> 
> I can never add videos on here so you did well



Hi Maggie! Danny explained to me how to do it, but the only way I could get it to work was to follow the instructions given by one of the admins. If your video is on YouTube, you need to copy that address and click GoAdvanced on GRF. There is a YouTube button and you click that and put a portion of the address between the two [youtube]s that come up. I think it was RobsGrs that made the post. You preview
It to see if it worked, then post it. I hope this helps...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That face is beautiful !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> That face is beautiful !!
> Eta- seriously that face melts my heart ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Saturday back handsome Mr Brinkley. You are growing up into such a beautiful and clever golden boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I know you had a Happy Saturday, Brinkley, you handsome boy, you. Here's to a Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Saturday BRinkley! !!!!::


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wowza where has your little boy gone?
What a handsome prince you are Brinkley!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello Mr. Brinkley! Oh my gosh, you are getting so big!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Today, Brinkley is 10 months old. Where has the time gone? He really is a sweet boy! Only 2 more months on the puppy forum...

























In the last pic, can you tell he's getting ready to pounce???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 10th months birthday, Brinkley, you are so handsome - gosh time races by too fast.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 10 Months Brinkley, hugs and swishy kisses coming your way x


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Brinkley is a gorgeous boy! Hard to believe they grow that much in 10 months! Wow!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy 10 Months! Ella's right behind you. She'll be 10 months on Tuesday. And its definitely amazing how quickly they grow. Its like you turn around and look at them one day and they're not your little baby puppy anymore.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Brinkley! You've come a long way baby! He sure is a cutie pie… I had to scroll back to catch up on some photos I had missed. He looks like so much fun, I really love the zipper.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy 10 Month's Brinkley.... Hannah just turned 10 Month's also. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy 10 months-you are adorable!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy 10 months, Brinkley! 
It just occurred to me that Rocket will turn TWO next week!!! Where in the world does the time go????


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 10 months, Brinkley! You look so happy in your photos! Handsome too.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy 109th month sweet Brinkley! !! How handsome you are!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 10 months Brinkley, what a handsome boy you have grown up into. I can't believe you only have 2 more months on the puppy forum before you have to move to the big boy seciton. You'll always be baby Brinkley with the adorable zipper nose in my eyes no matter now big you are


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A belated HAPPY 10 MONTHS, Brinkley!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We found a soft-sided baseball in the garage that is now Brinkley's favorite toy. Here he is saying, "Mom, come and get the ball and throw it for me!" He hasn't quite figured out fetch yet!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Brinkley, you sure are cute with your ball!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you look like a natural baseball player, little buddy. BTW, aren't you happy the Tigers are doing so well?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkley, you look like a natural baseball player, little buddy. BTW, aren't you happy the Tigers are doing so well?


Yes, I am(this is Brinkley talking). My dad is down there today and hopefully they'll win. They lost all but one of the games he went to last year....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Yes, I am(this is Brinkley talking). My dad is down there today and hopefully they'll win. They lost all but one of the games he went to last year....


Brinkley, they have 'onfield clinics' a couple times a year where Tiger players give pointers on throwing and catching. Maybe you could go down with your dad and give them some retrieving tips. I can just tell you're going to be an ace in no time


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw that's such a cute pic! He's such a handsome young man


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he looks so cute with the ball and such a happy expression on his face


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Brinkley, they have 'onfield clinics' a couple times a year where Tiger players give pointers on throwing and catching. Maybe you could go down with your dad and give them some retrieving tips. I can just tell you're going to be an ace in no time



See Danny, they lost today...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is one cute boy x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley,

There will be an "onfield clinic" on Saturday at 11 am.

I think you'd better go down there and whip their retrieving into shape. We don't want to fall from first place! 

*Saturday, May 10 vs. Minnesota Twins at 1:08 p.m. Gates Open at 11:00 a.m.*
***BE IN YOUR SEATS BY 12:40 FOR THE TIGERS TRIBUTE TO JIM LEYLAND***


*Tribute to Jim Leyland:* Prior to the game, the Tigers will honor the third-winningest manager in franchise history in a special pre-game, on-field ceremony at Comerica Park. The former skipper will throw out the ceremonial first pitch prior to the game. Be sure to be in your seats by 12:40 p.m. so you don't miss a minute of this special ceremony.
The first 10,000 fans to enter Comerica Park on Saturday, May 10 will receive a *2014-15 Wall Calendar*, courtesy of Red Robin.
*Pre-Game On-Field Clinic:* From 11:15 a.m. - 12:15 p.m. fans are welcomed onto the playing field at Comerica Park for a special pre-game clinic featuring Tigers players. Fans will choose a station and Tigers players and coaches will rotate among the stations giving fans tips on hitting, infield defense, pitching and catching. The clinic is weather permitting and sponsored by Red Robin. Autographs are not permitted. (****GOLDEN RETRIEVERS ARE REQUIRED**** )
Get your tickets now to see the Tigers battle the Astros and Twins at Comerica Park | tigers.com: News


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

This is Brinkley and his half brother Double Oh 7. He is with us for 2 days.












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> This is Brinkley and his half brother Double Oh 7. He is with us for 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 391850


Brinkly, you know, you and your brother are a couple super handsome boys. Betcha had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually, Danny, he just got here at 1 today. At first he was hiding from Brinkley, but now he's a wild man! He's only 4 months old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Actually, Danny, he just got here at 1 today. At first he was hiding from Brinkley, but now he's a wild man! He's only 4 months old.


How fun!!!! 

Time to let Brinkley and Double Oh 7 binge watch James Bond movies?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh man. Not sure about that. I just had to separate them because they were getting too wild.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Oh man. Not sure about that. I just had to separate them because they were getting too wild.


LOL! Bond movies will teach them how to act wild without mussing up a tuxedo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw Brinkley's half brother is adorable. Brinkley has grown up into such a beautiful boy. They're going to have so much fun together 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Brinkley is a handsome boy, I know he is a great big brother. So now you've got feeling what adding a puppy to the family would look like. They are so sweet, I wish I could handle two.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Brinkley has grown into a big, handsome boy. The two pups look so cute posing in the picture. (That must have been the one second before the playing began LOL)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Brinkley has grown into a big, handsome boy. The two pups look so cute posing in the picture. (That must have been the one second before the playing began LOL)


Ha! Can you tell I was holding a treat?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Brinkley is a handsome boy, I know he is a great big brother. So now you've got feeling what adding a puppy to the family would look like. They are so sweet, I wish I could handle two.


V-there is no way I would have two!:no: They are a handful. If one isn't instigating, then the other one is! I am exhausted.. They are cute, tho...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy! I can't believe he's 10 months already.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> He's such a handsome boy! I can't believe he's 10 months already.



I know! Actually, 11 months on June 1st! And thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww....what handsome brothers!!!! I cant believe they were too wild!!!!:::: Youre probably gonna need a vacation now!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Awwwwww....what handsome brothers!!!! I cant believe they were too wild!!!!:::: Youre probably gonna need a vacation now!!



You've got that right, Nancie! I am so tired today, but 007 is going home...:yes:. They were crazy last night!! I think Brinkley's eye may have been scratched at some point, because he was walking around with one eye shut last night, but it seems all better today.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Coming soon to a theater near you!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, that is a cute photo of the brothers


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Coming soon to a theater near you!!



Heehee! Good one, Danny! Double Oh 7 is now back home with his owners. I am exhausted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's Brinkley's first long trip in the car going up north. He's not sure what to think and is having a hard time settling down in the car..










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Adventures to behold!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He finally decided that my feet were a good pillow...









For two minutes...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Mom's feets are always coziest


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woof arf woof woof = "Are we almost there?" 

Have fun!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Enjoy your travels!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Have a safe trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw great pics of handsome Brinkley on his first trip. Have a safe journey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd stop by to say hi to you and Brinkley. How's he doing?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for asking! He got fixed last month, and that has curbed some of his undesirable puppy behaviors. However, in the last 2 weeks, he's become a full-fledged teenager! He's been in his time out spot quite a few times, and that does seem to calm him down. He can be very sweet too. I can't believe that he will be 1 on July 1st!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he sure is a handsome boy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw beautiful Brinkley! Glad to hear that he's doing well. I can't believe that he's almost 1 either, the time goes by so quickly. Have you decided how you're going to celebrate his special day? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw beautiful Brinkley! Glad to hear that he's doing well. I can't believe that he's almost 1 either, the time goes by so quickly. Have you decided how you're going to celebrate his special day?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No, not yet! I've never made a doggie cake so I might try. I'll have to get him a party hat and some presents too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw, take lots of pics for us 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow beautiful Brinkley you have grown up so fast, sending you and your family a great big swishy cuddle x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Wow beautiful Brinkley you have grown up so fast, sending you and your family a great big swishy cuddle x



Back at 'ya Swishy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley, you have grown up into such a handsome young man


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Thanks for asking! He got fixed last month, and that has curbed some of his undesirable puppy behaviors. However, in the last 2 weeks, he's become a full-fledged teenager! He's been in his time out spot quite a few times, and that does seem to calm him down. He can be very sweet too. I can't believe that he will be 1 on July 1st!
> 
> View attachment 400802
> 
> ...


Awwww he's grown into a beautiful boy. He reminds me of Tucker (see sig pic) with his big grin, big head and the zipper on his nose!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Almost a year old already!!! That's crazy how fast little baby Fozzie has grown up


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I went for my first swim yesterday! Boy, that was fun!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> I went for my first swim yesterday! Boy, that was fun!
> 
> View attachment 403161


That is one HUGE piece of exciting news, buddy!!! Betcha can't wait to go back


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, we are still at the lake today, so I may go back in! I went in Higgins Lake yesterday too, and I had a great time biting the waves! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Well, we are still at the lake today, so I may go back in! I went in Higgins Lake yesterday too, and I had a great time biting the waves!


That's a sparkling gem of a lake, Brinkley. I've been swimming there too, but when I was a kid ... like you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> That's a sparkling gem of a lake, Brinkley. I've been swimming there too, but when I was a kid ... like you



It's still a gorgeous lake, Danny! Our place is on Houghton Lake, but Higgins is only 5 miles away. There's a nice trail that runs right along the lake that we like to use when we are up here. I think we have a swimmer on our hands!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Bet swimming was so much fun Brinkley! Would love to see a photo of you in the lake  Hope you get to go back in today and have lots more fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried to get a pic, but he was too busy wrapping his leash around the poles of the dock! I told him if he made me go in after him he was going to be in serious trouble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks very pleased with himself! Probably thinks he invented swimming.... They do love it so.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> It's still a gorgeous lake, Danny! Our place is on Houghton Lake, but Higgins is only 5 miles away. There's a nice trail that runs right along the lake that we like to use when we are up here. I think we have a swimmer on our hands!


Mom and dad rented a cabin on Houghton Lake a couple times when I was a kid. We pretty much did the same thing ... drive to Higgins Lake for a day. Great memories ... 

Congrats on your swimmer!!!! Go Brinkley ... SPLASH!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Small world, eh? Our place has been in DH's family for probably 40 years. It's very small but functional. We inherited it 11 years ago when we lost his parents very suddenly. It's taxing
at times maintaining two homes, but worth it for the quiet we mostly get up there(except for the 4th of July!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful you have such a beautiful place to go. Brinkley I am so glad you are having a great time x


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great photo of the Brinkley with the Wubba toy, and I am glad he so enjoys swimming. Ben has been in our big pool and he enjoys it too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I just saw on Facebook that Brinkley's dad went to the Bridge tonight at age 7 1/2. It makes me sad and a bit concerned. I don't have any details yet. I know there are no guarantees when we are entrusted with our furbabies, but you'd like to think they're going to live a long life...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this sad news. We never know how long any of our loved ones will be here. All the more reason to live by the motto "Carpe Diem".


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I'm so sorry to read this sad news. We never know how long any of our loved ones will be here. All the more reason to live by the motto "Carpe Diem".


 
That's for sure, Danny...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no  so sorry to hear about Brinkley's Dad. However long they live for is never enough, like Danny said all we can enjoy is today and live for the moment. Give Brinkley a special hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was just checking on your sweet boy, I am sorry to read about his dad passing. Give your boy hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for this sad news. He was so young. So very sad. Hugs from me too


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this shockingly sad news. So unfair!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am sorry about Brinkley's dad's passing. I hope the breeder will share the cause of death with you. That would help you to be on the lookout for anything suspicious as Brinkley gets older.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Oh no, I am sorry about Brinkley's dad's passing. I hope the breeder will share the cause of death with you. That would help you to be on the lookout for anything suspicious as Brinkley gets older.


That's what I was hoping too, Christa. How awful for his owners!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Brinkleys dad, it's so unfair to lose them so young. Please give your beautiful boy a cuddle from me x


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Brinkley is quite handsome...sorry about his dad, that's very sad...hope you are able to find out what went wrong......Cant believe he's gonna be one in 2 weeks!!!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Brinkley is quite handsome...sorry about his dad, that's very sad...hope you are able to find out what went wrong......Cant believe he's gonna be one in 2 weeks!!!!! Wow!!!!!


I hope I do too-a friend of mine knows his owners, so I'm sure I'll find out. That year went by fast, didn't it? Thanks for the compliment-his good looks save him quite often!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, it is time for us to leave the puppy forum. I am so thankful for the advice that I have received from everyone during those crazy puppy days.Brinkley is a year old today... Here is his big boy thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/301073-continuing-adventures-brinkley.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Brinkley will still be a puppy for awhile. I'm subscribing to his new thread now


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw I can't believe Brinkley is leaving the puppy forum. It only seems like yesterday you were introducing him with his adorable little zipper nose  Thanks for sharing his puppy adventures, and I've subscribed to his big boy thread. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Brinkley. 

That year went by so fast!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Brinkley.
> 
> That year went by so fast!!!



It sure did! I can't believe it's already almost a year til Gotcha Day, too! His puppyhood certainly has been an adventure..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We got our power back around 3, but I think we will save Brinkley's birthday celebration until Friday, when we are all home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brinkley!!!:wave: I am going to your big boy thread now!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Brinkley! See you at the big boy thread.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy birthday Brinkley!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brinkley. I can't believe you're a year already!! I'm looking forward to your big boy thread


----------

